
The Secret Guide to Hire Freelance Mobile App Developer - manish7
http://blog.engineerbabu.com/2016/12/the-secret-guide-hire-freelance-mobile-app-developer/
======
sharemywin
wouldn't "practical guide" sound less like a scam?

